# Karpfen zubereiten



## zanderzocker1 (2. August 2005)

Hey leute kann mir jemand sagen wie ma karpfen gut zubereitet denn als ich da erste mal karpfen gegessen hab schmeckte er im warsten sinne des wortes zum:v Deswegen gab ich das karpfenangeln auf (wenn villeicht jemand interresse an neuwertigem karpfenzeugs hat bitte melden) Schonmal danke im vorraus euer Zanderzocker1


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Wir haben letztens einen selbstgefangenen Karpfen geräuchert und das Fleisch war 1a. Also nicht labberich wie wackelpudding. Musst du probieren. Wir haben Karpfen auch schon Blau gemacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Karpfen schmecken aus Fliessgewässern oder großen Seen wesentlich besser als aus Teichen/kleinen Seen - da ändert keine Zubereitung was dran.

Räuchern ist ein guter Tipp, dabei funktioniert sowohl das Warm- wie auch das Kalträuchern.

Ebenso kann mann die Filets nur beizen statt noch zu räuchern (1/3 Zuckr, 2/3 Salz, zerstossener Pfeffer, Senfsaat und viel frischen Dill, die Filets auf die Mischung legen und mit einem (feuchten) Tuch abdecken, je nach Größe zmit einmnaligem Wenden zwischen 6 bis 24 Stunden ziehen lassen, danach abspülen und essen.

Ansonsten kann man Karpfen auf alle gebräculichen Arten zubereiten (pochieren, dämpfen, dünsten, schmoren, braten, backen, grillen etc..), das ist letztlich wie so oft eine Geschmacksfrage.

Ich persönich mags gerne in etwas Butter und Weisswein gedünstet, mit ein paar Zwiebeln und etwas Knoblauch, dann mit Sahne verfeinert und mit Nudeln serviert.


----------



## Tosch75 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Hört sich lecker an ... wenn du das Rezept bitte mal posten magst, denn an guten Karpfenrezepften mangelt es..

Ich habe habe den Karpfen immer in Steaks geschnitten, und mit Kräutern der Prouvonce über Nacht eingelegt. Dann die Steaks in Mehl gewendet und in heißem Fett ausgebacken. schmeckt sehr lecker mit Kartoffelsalat und nem ganz kaltem Bier ...


----------



## rob (3. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

also wenn ich mal einen karpfen esse,dann nur einen den ich im frühjahr fange.da ist das fleisch noch gut weil er im winter nicht so im schlamm gräbt bzw algen frisst.da modert er aus.
die haut abziehen ist auch ein guter tipp.in der sind auch viele schlechten aromastoffe enthalten.
am liebsten hab ich den karpfen geräuchert oder scharf gebraten.lg rob


----------



## muddyliz (3. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen (Mein Spezialrezept)


----------



## junior (3. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

noch ein Tip:
Schneide an den Bachlappen großzügig weg. Hier ist viel Fett eingelagert und das ist Geschmacksträger- auch für den schlechten Modergeschmack...


----------



## domainmike (9. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Also ich habe in den letzten beiden Wochen einen 14er, 15er und 18-Pfünder gegessen und kann nur sagen:

Superlecker !!!!!!!

Die Karpfen kommen übrigens aus einem sehr schlammigen Gewässer.
Habe auch früher schon Karpfen aus unterschiedlichen Gewässern (u.a. auch Rio Ebro in Spanien) gegessen und noch niemals einen Moddergeschmack feststellen können ! 

Ich filettiere die Karpfen nur (auch die Bauchlappen, denn das sind die leckersten und grätenfreiesten Filetstücke)

Die Filets sollten natürlich auch von der Haut befreit werden, denn das ist meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach der Grund für den Moddergeschmack (übrigens auch der Brassen schmeckt ohne Haut sehr gut !!)

Von den Karpfenfilets schneide ich auch noch das rote "Fleisch" heraus, denn das ist tranig und schmeckt nicht so dolle und sieht auch nicht so gut aus.

Anschließend die Filets panieren und braten - Fertig.

Für diese Karpfenfilets schmeiss ich übrigens jeden Zander weg, wenn ich die Wahl hätte. Bin absoluter Karpfenfan und verstehe absolut nicht, wieso immer von Moddergeschmack oder anderen Gruselgeschichten berichtet wird.

Nicht nur füttern, fangen, wiegen, fotografieren und wieder reinschmeissen, sondern auch mal essen, denn das ist die einzige Rechtfertigung dafür, dass wir diesen Tieren nachstellen und ihnen Schmerzen zufügen dürfen. Ansonsten lasse ich die Fische lieber da wo sie sind und quäle sie nicht unnötig. Wenn ich sie nicht essen kann bzw. will, gehe ich lieber anderen tierfreundlicheren Hobbys nach (gehe ja auch nicht zum Spass auf eine Kuhweide, hänge ein Büschel Gras an einen Haken und drille eine Kuh um sie danach wieder laufen zu lassen   #c 

Gruss
Meermike (bekennender Catch & Release Gegner !!)


----------



## bodenseepeter (9. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich filettiere die Karpfen nur (auch die Baulappen, denn das sind die leckersten und grätenfreiesten Filetstücke)


 
Ich habe mal einen Angler getroffen, der meinte, er würde NUR die Bauchlappen essen und den Rest, naja, besser nicht drüber nachdenken....

Also scheint an der Sache mit der guten Essbarkeit dieser Teile was dran zu sein. Er meinte, einfach SSS und durchs Mehl gezogen, dann in die Fritteuse / Pfanne und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*



> Bin absoluter Karpfenfan und verstehe absolut nicht, wieso immer von Moddergeschmack oder anderen Gruselgeschichten berichtet wird.


Weil es nunmal Gewässer gibt aus denen die Fische nach Moder schmecken.Wenn das bei deinen beangelten Gewässern nicht so ist , ---> Mein Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Gunnar. (9. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*



> Also scheint an der Sache mit der guten Essbarkeit dieser Teile was dran zu sein


Alles eine Sache des pers. Geschmackes. Ich kenn jemanden der isst am liebsten Augen und Hirn. Ein anderer sogar die Karpfeninnereien


----------



## domainmike (9. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Also damit kann man die Bauchlappen eines Karpfens wohl kaum vergleichen.

Die kann man eher mit Zanderfilets oder Barschfilets vergleichen. Ist absolut helles, festes und schmackhaftes Filet.

Probiert es bei eurem nächsten Karpfen doch mal aus und postet es dann hier.

So, gute N8


----------



## Nebelhorn (10. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich während eines Angelurlaubs in Folie gegrillten Karpfen gegessen. Mit reichlich Knoblauch gewürzt (mief!) war's echt superlecker! Allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, daß die damaligen Karpfen aus einem größeren und sehr sauberen Natursee stammten.


----------



## ollidi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Zu 99% aller Fälle geht bei mir der Karpfen erst in den Räucherofen. Vorher natürlich über Nacht in eine Gewürzlake.
Nach dem Räuchern wird alles Fleisch von den Gräten gepult und das Fleisch wird dann, wie Sauerfleisch, in Aspik eingelegt.
Das dann als Brotauflage auf Schwarzbrot ist wirklich legger. :m


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*



> .......und das Fleisch wird dann, wie Sauerfleisch, in Aspik eingelegt.......


Ochnee, wie kann man den schönen Fisch nur so versauen....|kopfkrat :q :q :q 

......und wech....................


----------



## freibadwirt (11. August 2005)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Hallo 

was ihr alle so mit den Karpfen anstellt echt klasse........
Bei uns werden Karpfen (bis 4 Pfd)  erst mal ein paar Tage gewässert
dann halbiert und dann mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt.Dannach mit Mehl ,Bier und Semmelbrösel panieren und in Butterschmalz rausbacken.#6 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Martin242 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Karpfen nehmen zusammen mit ihrer Nahrung im und auf dem Schlamm lebende Algen, Blaualgen und Bakterien auf. Diese enthalten die chemischen Substanzen 2-Methylisoborneol und Geosmin, welche den Modergeschmack verursachen. Diese Substanzen lagern sich v.a. im Fett der Tiere ein. Wenn man die Fische einige Tage in sauberem Wasser hältert verlieren sie den Modergeschmack (dieses ist nur Berufsfischern erlaubt). 

Schneller geht es aber mit folgender Methode:
Karpfen ausnehmen, entschuppen, entschleimen (eventuell noch Haut und Fett entfernen) und in ca. 3 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden.
Wasser und Weißwein mischen (1:1), 1/2 klein gehackte Zwiebel und eine zerdrückte Knoblauchzehe zugeben und die Fischstücke über Nacht in die Beize einlegen. Die Fischstücke müssen vollständig bedeckt sein. Stelle alles in den Kühlschrank.
Am nächsten Tag einen großen Bund Suppengemüse und einige Pfefferkörner in Salzwasser gut aufkochen, die Fischstücke aus der Beize nehmen und in den Sud legen. Dieser darf nicht mehr kochen !!! Nach ca. 10 bis 15 Minuten sind die Karpfenstücke gar. Eventuell nachwürzen. Geräuchert werden kann nach der Beize auch.


----------



## meckidh (23. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Hallo Tosch75
verate mir doch bitte wie Du aus den Karpfen Steaks schneidest.
Dieses Problem kommt am Heiligen Abend das erste Mal auf mich zu und ich weiß mit besten Willen nicht wie ich da vor gehen soll. Ich soll Steaks aus dem Fisch schneiden, panieren und dann backen. Wenn ich daran denkeschwitze ich jetzt schon mehr als der Fisch in der Pfanne.
Wie bekommt man da die Y-Gräten aus dem Fleisch.
Für Deinen Rat bedanke ich jetzt schon mal.
Gruß
meckidh


----------



## cafabu (24. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

moin, moin,
andere Möglichkeit: Filettieren, dunkles Fleisch raus, mit Bauchlappen oder ohne ist ne Geschmacksfrage. Enthäuten. Das Fleisch eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank (dann wird es fester).
Die Filets salzen, Pfeffern und mit reichlich scharfen Paprika bestreuen. Eine Scheibe (dünn) geräucherten Bauchspeck drüberlegen und wie eine Roulade aufrollen. Scharf anbraten und dann mit Weinsauce oder Fischfond ablöschen. Kurz aufkochen dann 15 min bei kleiner Hitze dünsten lassen: fertisch!!!!!!!
Beilagen nach geschmack
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*



cafabu schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> andere Möglichkeit: Filettieren, dunkles Fleisch raus, mit Bauchlappen oder ohne ist ne Geschmacksfrage. Enthäuten. Das Fleisch eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank (dann wird es fester).
> Die Filets salzen, Pfeffern und mit reichlich scharfen Paprika bestreuen. Eine Scheibe (dünn) geräucherten Bauchspeck drüberlegen und wie eine Roulade aufrollen. Scharf anbraten und dann mit Weinsauce oder Fischfond ablöschen. Kurz aufkochen dann 15 min bei kleiner Hitze dünsten lassen: fertisch!!!!!!!
> Beilagen nach geschmack
> Gruß Carsten


Hört sich auch edel an!


----------



## Ossipeter (24. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*

Schau dir mal das Video an:
http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vop_Vom-Haken-in-die-Pfanne-Teil-3
Achtung ist "frängisch"


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfen zubereiten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Video an:
> http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vop_Vom-Haken-in-die-Pfanne-Teil-3
> Achtung ist "frängisch"



Kann man sich getrost alle drei Teile anschauen, super Sendung mit dem Franz (Boardi) und Co.


----------

